# Girard Lakes Bass Club Deer Creek



## Flipper (Oct 4, 2006)

Results for Qualifier #3 Deer Creek (5 fish limit) 
1st place 23#10oz.
2nd place 22#2oz.
3rd place 15#9oz.
4th place 13#9oz.
5th place 11#2 oz.

This was at Deer Creek Res. in Stark county.


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

WOW. Those are some absolutely ridiculous weights! I wish we had weights like that down here in Columbus. The winning weight for the Alum Open tourny (10 fish limit) this past weekend was only 16lbs !


----------



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

Nice fishing!

Have they ever fixed the ramp there at Deer Creek? Last time I was there was about 5 years ago and it was a gravel ramp and you couldn't use your big motor to put the boat on the trailer. Anything changed, can you use your motor to put it on trailer, ramp improved?


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

OK...this club is SICK!!! You guys rock onward. 

Especially being able to catch fish at such a terrible fishery as Deer Creek...that was the one in Central Ohio correct. 

nip


----------



## Bass Day (Apr 11, 2004)

Same gravel ramp, same electric motor only. here are the weights from the web site;

1ST JOHN FRANCIS & EUGENE JANOVICK 23 LBS. 10 OZ.
2ND JASON ABBOTT & FRANK BARTHOLOMEW 22 LBS. 2 OZ.
3RD ITALO CARDARELLI & DAVE RANKIN 15 LBS. 9 OZ.
4TH MATT KALAS & DON YOCUM 13 LBS. 2 OZ.
5TH BOBBY BAILEY & ERIC BATTERSHELL 11 LBS. 6 OZ,

There were 3 bass over 6lbs. weighed in, 5 in the 5lb. range, & 5 in the 4lb. range. :B 

55 fish caught
147 lbs. 11 oz.
21 boats
avg. fish size: 2.68 lbs


----------



## Bass Day (Apr 11, 2004)

Hey Nip, 
How would like to catch a 6 lb'er & not get big fish.


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

That I could handle reluctantly...but hitting 22#... and get beat... OUCH!!!!

OK the secret is out...if anyone wants ramp directions to the Deer Creek ramp in Central Ohio just give BassDay a pm 

nip


----------



## Bass Day (Apr 11, 2004)

To make it worse, the 22lb. bag had the 2 bigest 6lb'ers & a 5lb'er.

Your right Nip, this is sick.  Three weigh in's, all took 19lbs. or above & we still have Evans to go in two weeks.


----------



## Flipper (Oct 4, 2006)

Nip that is the one in stark county by Berlin.It took over 19# to win at Nimisila last week.


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

That is wild way to go guys man some impressive numbers for sure.


----------



## Gomez (Apr 13, 2005)

Ive seen nips pics from a day at deer creek!! 
I live 10 mins from that lake and haven't been there in forever!

What a great tournament for you all, those sound like weights from the deep south in feb or march. I know the fifth place guy and he said he lost six fish that day over 3 lbs and bigger.

Good job guys. I think i'm heading to deer creek tonight!


----------



## GREENFISH77 (Apr 7, 2004)

There are two deer creeks now dont get them confused. I'm used to the one down in mt' sterling where you catch a whole lotta swimmers and short fish.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

this has to be the deer creek in PA?


----------



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

I used to fish this lake every weekend when I lived in Alliance. Brings back memories! Something tells me after this tourney post some basser guys will be going there soon...heck I might even have to return for some fun fishing.


----------



## jeff-bob (Apr 23, 2007)

I have fished this lake quite a bit and its hit or miss. Obviously they had the timing right for a good bite. Great job guys those are awsome weights. But after this thread I think those fish are going to get a little more "educating".


----------



## Bass Day (Apr 11, 2004)

Here are some pictures from Sunday.


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

I went today, day off just for it...in between electrofishing LaDue the night before and fishn' Weds nighter at Mosq.... happy I went!  

Quite the drive to Columbus though... 

Nip


----------



## bassjunky13 (May 10, 2007)

Hey guys i see your talking about Sundays tournament at deercreek, It was a great day to be on the water, here are the 6 pound 9oz and the 6 pound 6oz i caught that day. My partner caught a great 5 pound 3oz and we lost with 22 pounds 2oz


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

> we lost with 22 pounds 2oz


Man thats insane, wtg bassjunky those are some sweet fish.


----------



## Bass Day (Apr 11, 2004)

Hi Frank, 
Nice job on Sunday :B & welcome to OGF


----------



## bassjunky13 (May 10, 2007)

Hey thanks bass day . ok your name is not on here and im trying to find out who you are.


----------

